# Application to two states for nomination



## Pushpinder13 (May 12, 2014)

Hello all,

I wanted to know if it is possible to apply to two states for state nomination at the same time.. my occupation (ICT PM) is currently being sponsored by two states SA and VIC and i intend to apply to both in order to seek nomination.

However, my first preference is VIC considering getting job is SA is tougher as compared to VIC...Also, the processing time for applications is significantly different for these two states,, 3 weeks for SA and 12 weeks for VIC....

If i get nominated by SA, I am not sure whether VIC will consider my application

Please suggest.

Regards,
Pushpinder


----------



## joshi90 (Jul 17, 2013)

it depends on you though... if you want to go ahead with SA then you may have missed the chance from VIC but..There is nothing that one state will consider and other wont..it depends on your requirements...you may chose to wait and pass on the offer(sponsorship) SA..


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Dont make this case unless you are informing both states that you have applied in the other one. It can lead for rejection too


----------



## Pushpinder13 (May 12, 2014)

joshi90 said:


> it depends on you though... if you want to go ahead with SA then you may have missed the chance from VIC but..There is nothing that one state will consider and other wont..it depends on your requirements...you may chose to wait and pass on the offer(sponsorship) SA..


Thank you for your response Sir..

I also wanted to know, if I can lodge two EOI's for same visa subclass (190) at the same time. Since SA had a clause that the preferred state be choosen as "SA" in the EOI rather than "any state", now if i have to apply to VIC, cani file another EOI choosing VIC as preferred state.. I am not sure how this works as with the same EOI i am not sure VIC will be willing to nominate me.

Please suggest.

Thanks,
Pushpinder


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

You cant apply. It is highly not recommeded and can lead for rejection as it is illegal in migration to have two EOI. So, chose the best state which has quick turn around time and scope, apply for that. If I were you, it would be VIC


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

It's not illegal to have multiple EOIs. You can include both states in your EOI, however it will likely reduce your chances of being invited as states want your commitment that they are the state you would like to live in.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

dear members, several months ago I filled an EOI and chose one state but later I become not eligible for ss, so haven't login-ed there since then. Now I am planning to apply to another state and not sure - should I make changes and recheck the state in my old EOI or better to make a new one? How does it work?


----------



## Pushpinder13 (May 12, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> It's not illegal to have multiple EOIs. You can include both states in your EOI, however it will likely reduce your chances of being invited as states want your commitment that they are the state you would like to live in.


Thank you for your response Maggie... I asked this question as in EOI, I can either select one particular state (Ex.. SA ) or "Any state" as my preferred state. .I did not see an option which allows me to select two states. For SA state nomination I had to select SA in my EOI..now I was wondering if I want to apply to VIC also,, should I create another EOI with VIC as my preferred state..

In both EOI the visa type would remain same i.e., 190.

Please confirm.

Thanks,
Pushpinder


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

One should ideally research and find out which state offers them the best lifestyle and job opportunities and stick to that option. States are not interested in nominating applicants who are looking at the state sponsorship just as a means to gain 5 points. They are looking for skilled people who commit to live and work in their state. If they have to, they can find out if you have been applying to other states as well.


----------



## Pushpinder13 (May 12, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> One should ideally research and find out which state offers them the best lifestyle and job opportunities and stick to that option. States are not interested in nominating applicants who are looking at the state sponsorship just as a means to gain 5 points. They are looking for skilled people who commit to live and work in their state. If they have to, they can find out if you have been applying to other states as well.


Hi,

I totally agree with you.. however, in my case, my occupation is on CSOL and only eligible for state sponsored 190..at the moment only two states are nominating my occupation...SA and VIC... I had applied to VIC last year with 65 point but it got rejected in Jan 2015... I am eligible to apply again after 6 months i.e, starting July 2015. (This year i am applying with 70 point due to increased work ex.).. Recently SA opened their nomination and I had to apply to SA because I did not want to leave only option of VIC,,which is very unpredictable..Although my first choice was VIC.. I had no option but to apply to SA in order to secure a nomination.. however i still want to apply to VIC and wanted to know if I can create another EOI for that...

I hope you get my point now.

Thanks...


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

Hi everyone! I know lodging eois for different states is not advisable, but I need to know whether lodging an EOI for both 189 and 190 ( for one state), can have any adverse impact on the application?

Regards


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

terry3218 said:


> Hi everyone! I know lodging eois for different states is not advisable, but I need to know whether lodging an EOI for both 189 and 190 ( for one state), can have any adverse impact on the application?
> 
> Regards


No, it does not affect anything.


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> No, it does not affect anything.


Thanks

Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2017)

was just going through your answer. I think you don't have enough knowledge about EOI and you shouldn't misguide people solely on your opinion. As per Immigration Australia website, it is perfectly legal to have multiple EOIs , you can have 1000 eoi also provided you can satisfy the claims you made in EOI. So kindly update your information before giving any opinion on the forum.



AM said:


> You cant apply. It is highly not recommeded and can lead for rejection as it is illegal in migration to have two EOI. So, chose the best state which has quick turn around time and scope, apply for that. If I were you, it would be VIC


----------



## Aceofspade (May 24, 2017)

Very True, Exactly i was also thinking that the information shared here is not valid. EOI is something that can be as many as you want until unless you can provide legal means to justify it. its very clearly described on skill select page "http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil"



Austimmiacnt said:


> was just going through your answer. I think you don't have enough knowledge about EOI and you shouldn't misguide people solely on your opinion. As per Immigration Australia website, it is perfectly legal to have multiple EOIs , you can have 1000 eoi also provided you can satisfy the claims you made in EOI. So kindly update your information before giving any opinion on the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> One should ideally research and find out which state offers them the best lifestyle and job opportunities and stick to that option. States are not interested in nominating applicants who are looking at the state sponsorship just as a means to gain 5 points. They are looking for skilled people who commit to live and work in their state. If they have to, they can find out if you have been applying to other states as well.


Hello,

Did you see any case where someone has applied for two state nominations under subclass 190 , and either of the state have rejected them for nomination just seeing that the person has applied for other states as well. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> Hello,
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

raj.sourabh said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did you see any case where someone has applied for two state nominations under subclass 190 , and either of the state have rejected them for nomination just seeing that the person has applied for other states as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


I have seen refusals, yes, but nobody can say for sure if they were because of having other EOIs. They do not mention this as the reason in their email.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> I have seen refusals, yes, but nobody can say for sure if they were because of having other EOIs. They do not mention this as the reason in their email.


Thanks!


----------

